# Hesitant to move to Dubai



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello. I'm a 26-year-old female television news producer from the United States. I have always lived in the United States. I like it here, but the economy is crumbling away, and while I still have my job, my husband lost his, and we are slipping into poverty. He has been offered work in Dubai for Gulf News (he is a copyeditor), and I have so many questions. I have just given birth to identical twin girls - 2 months old. My main concerns are for them... immunizations, health care, child care, etc. I'm also concerned about myself.

The questions I will ask right now are general... how is it over there? What do I need to do in preparation? What documents do I need, for myself, for my children? How safe is it? I'm blonde/blue and I've heard what seem to be ridiculous rumors about people assuming blonde/blue women are prostitutes... truth? Another ridiculous rumor: the public toilets are ust holes in the ground with hoses... truth? How much money do we need to make to survive there? How much money will I be able to make as a woman as opposed to a man? How easy or hard is it to pack up and go home if we hate it? What about my daughters and their immunizations?

Well, that's plenty for now, but I have so many more. I've been reading the forums all day, and they've been so helpful.

Thanks in advance, and it's nice to meet you.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Your husband should ask for relatively the same salary he had in the states before taxes and ask that roundtrip tickets, transportation allowance & housing allowance be supplied in addition to the salary. Obviously the employer will provide medical insurance as well. There is an American Hospital here as well as various western clinics and dental offices. 

Most places have regular toilets. For child care most people here have live-in nannies. There are some British pre-schools I know of in the Umm Suquiem/Jumeirah area. As a woman you can work but might not be paid as much as you make back home.

As a blonde/blue eyed woman you will definitely be gawked at by all the Pakistanis here but with 2 babies in tow I don't think anyone will assume you to be a prostitute. It will be as easy for you to go home as it is to get here.


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

I moved to Dubai in March this year from UK. 

Would definitely recommend that any package includes health/housing/relocation/several return trips home each year (for all of you). Also broadband - it is very expensive here (compared to UK, so probably more so compared with US). If you can get them to cover utilities as well, so much better.

It is not cheap in Dubai (compared with UK) - prices have risen noticeably since we arrived. Currency fluctuations have worsened the situation for us.

Women are discriminated against over here - however, my experience has been that women are treated with respect. Just be prepared to be ignored when you are out with your husband - as in 'is everything alright, Sir'! 

I assume that your husband will 'sponsor' you and your babies (residency) and assume that husband's employer will sort out visas for you all - (this can be a nightmare if not). Be prepared for your visa saying 'Housewife. Not allowed to work'. This does not mean you can't - I think (but always check up to date position) - that if husband gives permission you would be allowed to work.

Driving - once you are a resident here you have to have UAE driving licence or you cannot drive. Again, husband will have to give you permission! 

Liquor - can buy at airport, but you cannot buy any liquor here without a licence. As a married woman you cannot have licence in your own name, but if you are a resident, you can join your husband on his!

Hospitals - I fortunately have no experience of these over here (apart from medical that is apart of visa process). I have a friend with two boys, one of the boys was very ill and got treated in hospital and she says it was excellent (she is from UK).

You will get stared at - particularly if you are in traditional indian areas - but not in a hostile way. My blonde/blue friend has never been propositioned!

Would recommend you live on Jumeirah side of Dubai (less traffic, close to beaches etc)

If you do come over you will need lots of passport photos - have lost count of number I have needed.

Also highly recommend you download Skype before you come over (at the moment cannot download it here, but if you have it you can use it).

It is good lifestyle over here - fabulous hotels, great places to eat etc. Am sure you will soon make friend with babies. Worst thing is missing family and friends (Skype helps a lot in that respect).

Toilets are fine - most public toilets have full-time cleaners - each cubicle does have a hose - but that is a culture thing - and it is attached to the wall - not obtrusive!

Recommend: Dubai Complete Residents Guide (make sure you get latest edition). Available on Amazon. There is also a RED TAPE book, but things change and it is less useful.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, you will be able to work. Many, many women who are sponsered by their husbands work. (Legally).

And we downloaded Skype last week. Admittedly, it seems to be doable/not doable at the whim of the authorities.

Public toilets are generally very clean, 'western' type toilets. There is a hose attachment that is optional to use, but there is plenty of toilet paper, too.

There are some great paediatricians here that you can go to to keep your childrens' immunisations up to date, that is not a problem.


----------



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

"There are some great paediatricians here that you can go to to keep your childrens' immunisations up to date, that is not a problem."


Thank you for your help! Do you have children? Do you know if the immunizations are the same, or at least compatible with those of the U.S. or where I might find that information? The issue being, the twins have had one dosage of shots in a series of three... could they pick up where they left off?


----------



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

JJDubai said:


> I moved to Dubai in March this year from UK.
> 
> Would definitely recommend that any package includes health/housing/relocation/several return trips home each year (for all of you). Also broadband - it is very expensive here (compared to UK, so probably more so compared with US). If you can get them to cover utilities as well, so much better.
> 
> ...



Thank you! As far as work packages go, are things like health insurance debatable? Right now, Gulf News says it will just pay for His... not mine nor the children's. Can he ask for them to do that, or can he only ask for more money? The package right now stands at 24000 AED a month, a housing allowance (not enough to cover it), moving expenses and a trip home a year. Does this sound reasonable? It's the only income we'd be making to start off, and he wants to keep our home here in the U.S. (we can't sell it... we'd take a 40,000$ loss) the mortgage of which is 1800$ a month. So could we survive on this package?

Thanks again!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

superrose said:


> Thank you! As far as work packages go, are things like health insurance debatable? Right now, Gulf News says it will just pay for His... not mine nor the children's. Can he ask for them to do that, or can he only ask for more money? The package right now stands at 24000 AED a month, a housing allowance (not enough to cover it), moving expenses and a trip home a year. Does this sound reasonable? It's the only income we'd be making to start off, and he wants to keep our home here in the U.S. (we can't sell it... we'd take a 40,000$ loss) the mortgage of which is 1800$ a month. So could we survive on this package?
> 
> Thanks again!


In short for two people from a Western background - No! 

Think more like 30K+ with Housing allowance (10K), transport allowance (3-5K) and health cover for the whole family (VERY important). Then thinking in the long term you will have to start considering school fees if you want to stay here which are VERY expensive too.

24k + housing allowance would be a great wage for a single person with very little (if anything) in external commitment. For a family of four I wouldn't advise it.

HTH


----------



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Your husband should ask for relatively the same salary he had in the states before taxes and ask that roundtrip tickets, transportation allowance & housing allowance be supplied in addition to the salary. Obviously the employer will provide medical insurance as well. There is an American Hospital here as well as various western clinics and dental offices.
> 
> Most places have regular toilets. For child care most people here have live-in nannies. There are some British pre-schools I know of in the Umm Suquiem/Jumeirah area. As a woman you can work but might not be paid as much as you make back home.
> 
> As a blonde/blue eyed woman you will definitely be gawked at by all the Pakistanis here but with 2 babies in tow I don't think anyone will assume you to be a prostitute. It will be as easy for you to go home as it is to get here.


Thank you!

By round trip tickets, did you mean travel allowance home, or a round trip ticket to Dubai and then back to the states?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

It's standard practice in Dubai to provide employees with one month's vacation and one round-trip plane ticket per year.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

superrose said:


> "There are some great paediatricians here that you can go to to keep your childrens' immunisations up to date, that is not a problem."
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help! Do you have children? Do you know if the immunizations are the same, or at least compatible with those of the U.S. or where I might find that information? The issue being, the twins have had one dosage of shots in a series of three... could they pick up where they left off?



There are plenty of great pediatricians in Dubai.
We see Dr Delia Faayad, at Jebel Ali Boutique Hospitl ( near Ibn Battuta Mall)

::: JEBEL ALI HOSPITAL :::

We are Australian, but were told the schedule we are following is the American schedule.


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the main problem you have regarding negotiation is that job is with Dubai company and not US/UK. People I know get complete housing costs covered (some even have utilities paid) and air-fares – a ‘there and back’ and then three additional flights each year for employee and spouse plus car allowance and medical cover for all. However, the package you are being offered is probably generous for a Dubai company.

What is the shortfall on housing - it is very expensive to rent out here AND rent has to be paid 12 months upfront? Suggest you check out medical cover costs to ascertain what employers failure to provide will cost you.

Can you rent out US property – obviously that would increase your income. If not, you also have running costs in addition to mortgage to cover.

It is a big decision to make – could you survive on your income in the US?

Good luck!!


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

JJDubai said:


> I moved to Dubai in March this year from UK.
> 
> 
> Also highly recommend you download Skype before you come over (at the moment cannot download it here, but if you have it you can use it).


Good to know about Skype. Has anyone used Voip Buster or other Voip packages? Do I have to sign up/ download before I come to Dubai too (in December) as i've heard you have to have a landline to register the service with? Looking at the cost of living spreadsheet provided on the forum it seems calls and texts are far cheaper in UAE than I've been used to in UK. It seems quarter the cost with texts to UK 10p (60 fils) and tariffs from £5 (30 fils) so with this in mind does anyone use Voip in UAE?


----------

